# Using A Coach Rv Cover For Travel Trailer



## Teddy1122 (Sep 16, 2019)

I just picked up a coach cover for the same length as my outback. It was on clearance for $30 in case folks are wondering why I did that. I can't seem to find any information on this, but does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to use this for the trailer. I know it may be a little long height wise (maybe), but I'm thinking that if it fits over it, it a hold serve the same purpose. I realize that I may need to modify the strapping or tie downs as it may not be exact. Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

It certainly won't blow up or damage anything! $30-. that's great, go for it. Heck, even if it only lasts a season it's a bargain.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just make sure it's well tied down, however you can do it. The movement of covers in the wind causes the most damage if you are not careful...


----------

